# Database Discussions > MySQL >  TO_DATE function?

## fredttt

Hi,

Is there the equivalent of the Oracle's TO_DATE function in MySQL in order to convert strings to Dates?

Thanks a lot for your time.

Fred

----------


## nicc777

No - not that I'm aware of - you have to script this using Perl/PHP or something similar.

Cheers

----------


## fredttt

OK, thanks a lot for your time.

Fred.

----------

